# Solved: Error message on Outlook Express



## belladonna (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi!
A friend of mine has OE but when she tries to use it, it won't work it will only display the following error message when she tries to send/receive: 

*The server does not support a SSL connection. Account:'pop freeserve.com', Server 'smpt.freeserve.com', Protocol: SMTP, Server Response: '250 HELP', Port 25, Secure(SSL): Yes, Server Error: 250, Error Number: 0x800CCC7D
*The Connection to the server has failed, Account: 'pop.freeserve.com', Server: '127.0.0.1', Protocol: POP3, Port: 995, Secure(SSL): Yes, Socket Error: 10061, Error Number: 0x800CCC0E

Can someone please tell me what it means and what she should do about it - thanx


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *belladonna*

I don't use freeserve myself, one area to check would be this:
In Outlook Express,
Tools > Options > Accounts > (AccountName) > Properties > Advanced tab
Uncheck: *This server requires a secure connection*
*Apply, OK* to save and close.

Try a Send/Receive again to see if that works.

If not, on the Servers tab change the server name to:
*Incoming mail (POP3):* pop.freeserve.*net*
*Outgoing mail (SMTP):* smtp.freeserve.*net*

Let us know what happens.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Here's a link to the settings.
http://www.wanadoo.co.uk/help/email/freeserveemailsettings/outlooksettings.htm


----------

